# Litho-Glitter Transfers Info. Help!



## TwiggyNYC (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello! I am a newbie so please bear with me! I have been emailing numerous companies in search of Litho-Glitter Transfers (I believe that is what they are called, and I hope I am in the right forum). 

I would like to get some custom transfers made like the Slix glossy transfers that X-it made back in the day. Does anyone know who might make transfers like these?? I have emailed so many companies and am coming up empty!!

Thanks in advance for any info!!


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Where are you based?

This is the Litho-Glitter Transfers we have done, see attached.

I know Stahls do a printable glitter vinyl transfer


----------



## TwiggyNYC (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there...thank you so much for responding! The sample you sent me is almost exactly what I was looking for. My designs will be much more simple and less intricate. I am actually based in New York. I see that your company is based in Australia...do you work with US based clients?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

We do but I think local is a better option for control. Are you sure you cannot find a litho transfer printer? Go to a tradeshow cos thats where they normally hang out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are printers on my list that do litho transfers, Instagraphics for one.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

